# SPS blanks



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Where can I purchase aluminum SPS blanks? The SPS is a model I’ve always wanted to try. I don’t think I can afford a custom right now unfortunately, but I’d like to make one if I can figure out where blanks are sold. Thanks kindly (the only info I could find said that it was trademarked, but that was back in 2014 and I’m not sure if that’s still the case?)


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*Not an alu blank, but for 30 bux, Tripwire offers a tribute SPS in 3/4" HDPE ... the palm bump and O-rings are my additions. I'm very happy with it and don't feel a need to spend or expend any more on the SPS idea.*_


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Alfred E.M. said:


> _*Not an alu blank, but for 30 bux, Tripwire offers a tribute SPS in 3/4" HDPE ... the palm bump and O-rings are my additions. I'm very happy with it and don't feel a need to spend or expend any more on the SPS idea.*_


Hmm, that’s pretty cool, and affordable. Thanks for the suggestion. 👍👍


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would suggest buying an economy original birch ply with aluminum core from Jim Harris at Performance Catapults . I got one awhile back for $40 . Wouldn't be worth my time to make one from an aluminum core . It feels good in the hand and shoots great . I mounted flat bands on mine . Believe me its better than an HDPE counterfeit . It's the real deal . The weight , feel and natural grip of the treated birch ply blows away the feel of HDPE for and extra 10 bux .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think it was Mo that had an olive drab one that I loved. I’m guessing it’s not trademarked anymore? I don’t know a lot about them to be honest. (This came in the incorrect order)


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

treefork said:


> I would suggest buying an economy original birch ply with aluminum core from Jim Harris at Performance Catapults . I got one awhile back for $40 . Wouldn't be worth my time to make one from an aluminum core . It feels good in the hand and shoots great . I mounted flat bands on mine . Believe me its better than an HDPE counterfeit . It's the real deal .


Thanks Treefork. So Performance Catapults owns the rights. Cool. Yeah I know everyone has their own feelings on copies, but I try to stay away from counterfeits when possible. I was in a business where a lot of that was done and it definitely didn’t feel flattering, as the popular saying goes lol. Just not for me is all.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Well thanks, I appreciate the input. This gave me a little more info than I had before on the SPS.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> I would suggest buying an economy original birch ply with aluminum core from Jim Harris at Performance Catapults . I got one awhile back for $40 . Wouldn't be worth my time to make one from an aluminum core . It feels good in the hand and shoots great . I mounted flat bands on mine . Believe me its better than an HDPE counterfeit . It's the real deal . The weight , feel and natural grip of the treated birch ply blows away the feel of HDPE for and extra 10 bux .


_*Counterfeit is the wrong word. Tripwire is not trying to sell a fake GUCCI purse or even claim to be equal to a metal core SPS. He offers the idea of an SPS very well done in HDPE for those who like the design but don't care to invest cubic money in a Jim Harris custom.*_


----------

